# My New Silky Kids



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

...are here! :stars: Meet Liberty Hill Farm Mr. Giggles, who's such a hoot we've decided to call him, "Hootie", and Har-T, a petite yet vivacious blue-eyed doeling that's quick to steal one's heart.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh they are both zoo cute!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

And while I'm at it. Here are a couple pics of the twins, Mitsy and Angel. We moved them into their new yard yesterday after the new kids arrived. They wasted no time getting acquainted w/all the goatie amenities.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All...very nice... :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! 

Hootie sure knows how to turn on the charm. The lil girl behind us spent a good hour cuddling w/him after helping me w/some chores yesterday early evening. 6:30 this morning the doorbell rings. It's the lil girl and she presents to me a painting she made of herself holding Hootie in the hoof salon and another of her feeding Geoffrey a peanut, then asks if she can come over and help w/Hootie again this afternoon.  So cute!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They're adorable and the little picture from the neighbor is so sweet. Don't you just love the cuteness of little ones? (2 and 4 legged)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you have a buddy with the little girl...and she's been bitten by the cute baby goat bug!!
Beautiful goats!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I love Hootie! He is adorable!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What pretty goats! Beautiful colors there


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

Beautiful babies!!!! I hope the little girl gets to help you...some of my best memories as a child is when I got to "help out" at our neighbors farm. I think that is where I developed my love and respect for animals and their caregivers!!!! :thumb: Well except for the mean turkey they had on their farm!!!! :sigh:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I  my goaties.

The neighbor girl has been coming over and helping with the goats for a couple years now. She gave my choredog her baby blanket 4 years ago. She is so sweet and her painting tugs at my heart. I have it taped to the frig (dang stainless steel). I took a pic of her snuggling w/Hootie in her lap and made a print of it at the drugstore today to give to her mom for Mother's Day. 

Deb Mc


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

AWWWWWW...what a good idea!!! Her Mom will love it!!!


----------

